
Darpa Seeking AI That Learns All the Time - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/robotics/artificial-intelligence/darpa-seeking-ai-that-can-learn-all-the-time
======
visarga
Yes, life-long learning is a major issue in AI, but there's also the problem
of sparsity of training data (especially in learning relations between
objects) and the fact that it takes too many examples to learn something.
Another problem is that of explainability, and another problem is that of
compressing massive neural nets to work on small devices.

So there's life-learning, sparse-learning, fast-learning, explainable-learning
and efficient prediction to name just a few of the major ones.

What we can do besides launching challenges like this one is to collect
massive public datasets, make simulators (which are like dynamic datasets),
and endow researchers with enough compute and Amazon turk credits.

Companies are short-term focused, you can't run a fundamental research project
with shareholders behind your back. This part needs to be addressed by the
government and academia.

